# Review of Da Capo by Sonokinetic



## donbodin (Feb 27, 2018)

Sonokinetic's Da Capo is a multi-sampled orchestral library with full String, Woodwind, Brass and Percussion sections with the same great sound we have come to expect from the developer. Although the library has been around for a while, there is no question that this sample still has a Pro sound.
Thoughts, demos videos of Da Capo: http://bit.ly/2oEZN7Y



Da Capo normally sells for €199.99 from Sonokinetic: http://bit.ly/2FAmGkT


----------

